# MAC FAQ: What are MSF's (Mineralize Skinfinishes) and what are they used for?



## martygreene (Apr 22, 2006)

MSF is short for Mineralize Skinfinish. They are dome shaped powders used as cheek colours, highlighters etc. They give quite a "glowy" look. They are comprised of specially baked mineral makeup. There have been several collections which have included mineralize skinfinishes now, but because they are baked rather than pressed, they're difficult and slow to produce and are always limited edition. They're very popular so always sell out quickly.

Currently there have been ten released to date, they are:

 So Ceylon 
 Pleasureflush 
 Shimpagne 
 Metal Rock 
 Porcelain Pink 
 Gold Deposit 
 Stereo Rose 
 New Vegas 
 Petticoat 
 Naked You 

In the summer of 2006 MAC released Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals. These were skin-toned natural matte mineralize skinfinishes, meant to be used much like a pressed powder or powder foundation. These came in four shades: Light, Medium Dark, Dark, and Deep Dark.


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 22, 2006)

Is there any indication of re-release dates of listed MSf's?  I missed out of these the first go round, I am am DYING to try Stereo Rose.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 23, 2006)

I would suggest keeping an eye on the MAC Chat forum for this sort of information


----------



## yam900 (Apr 23, 2006)

They dont appear to be sold on the UK website.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yam900* 
_They dont appear to be sold on the UK website.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats cos they have been discontinued. they are quite easy to get hold of on ebay tho.


----------



## yam900 (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_thats cos they have been discontinued. they are quite easy to get hold of on ebay tho._

 
ahh, thanks for telling me!


----------



## choklad (May 25, 2006)

What's the diff with pearlizers? They seem to be pretty similar


----------



## martygreene (May 26, 2006)

Pearlizers aren't mineral based, are a loose powder, and don't have the color dimension that mineralize skinfinishes do.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 10, 2006)

how much do these run for? (I'm working on my wishlish for the upcoming collections, and budgeting!)


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

23.50 Usd


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

are there still any mac stores or counters that sell msf?


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyone know which of the msf's was the lightest?  I know it's not shimpagne, because it's the only one I've managed to get a sample of...and it looks like a bronzer on me.

Also, for those of you who have used it who have more mature skin...does it settle into the skin in an unflattering way?

Thanks!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you wear them? Cheeks? Nose?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 4, 2007)

Hilly the lighter ones can be used as highlighters, and the more pigmented ones can be used as blushes, etc. Some girls wear them as eyeshadow, you can do just about anything with them.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish I would have started wearing mac earlier then what I did. I missed out on all those msfs. I only have northern lights. Ive looked around for the others but they are an arm & a leg.


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish I could have got my hands on lightscapade and porcelain pink.(sp?)

I want to buy a natural one for the skin soon!


----------



## clamster (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_Does anyone know which of the msf's was the lightest? I know it's not shimpagne, because it's the only one I've managed to get a sample of...and it looks like a bronzer on me.


Thanks!_

 
lightscapade is the lightest


----------



## clamster (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 

 
_how much do these run for? (I'm working on my wishlish for the upcoming collections, and budgeting!)_

 
In the US they are $24.50


----------



## KTB (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_Also, for those of you who have used it who have more mature skin...does it settle into the skin in an unflattering way?

Thanks!_

 
I don't know how "mature" your skin is but I'm in my 30s which appears to be quite mature compared to some of the ladies and gents on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't had any problem with my MSFs settling at all. I use both Northern Lights and Gold Spill and as long as I buff them after applying they look great if I do say so myself.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2008)

*  So Ceylon
    * Pleasureflush
    * Shimpagne
    * Metal Rock
    * Porcelain Pink
    * Gold Deposit
    * Stereo Rose
    * New Vegas
    * Petticoat
    * Naked You
* glissade
* lightscapade
* shooting star
* global glow
* gold spill
* northern light
* warmed
* light flush


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

*mistake - my computer was just being slow - please ignore =_=;;


----------



## Anachronism86 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oops.


----------



## jetgirl (Nov 24, 2008)

So what I glean from the internet is that petticoat might be really nice as a blush/with-a-touch-of-highlight for a pale gal.  Should I be chasing disc colors instead?  
And how do the MSFs photograph?
Thanks IA for the advice!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

I wouldn't chase any of them, honestly. I would just grab Petticoat and Soft & Gentle (I think it's called) and start the collection there.
They photograph shiny, but it's depending on the color. Naked You, for example is a glitterbomb.


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 5, 2008)

I was curious about MSFs since people rave about them so much. I have a couple of questions:

Are they supposed to be in place of blush or can they be used with blush?

What are the popular ones now?


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_I was curious about MSFs since people rave about them so much. I have a couple of questions:

Are they supposed to be in place of blush or can they be used with blush?

What are the popular ones now?_

 
I know a lot of people use both a blush and an MSF for that extra oomph.  Like for example, you could contour in the hollows of your cheeks, add blush to the apples, and highlight the cheekbones with an MSF.  But the choices are endless with the MSFs, they're so versatile.

The ones out right now are Petticoat, So Ceylon, and Soft and Gentle.  Petticoat is something of a cult fave, it's a gorgeous rosy-pinky-amber swirl.  So Ceylon is a bit darker and more bronzy.  Those are LE, and I believe Soft and Gentle is permanent now.  That's a light-peachy-nude.  I'm not sure of your skintone, but there's really an MSF for everyone if you're patient and wait for them to come out.


----------



## michthr (Dec 5, 2008)

i have So Ceylon and Petticoat, I just started getting into them and am going to buy soft and gentle soon. I love them as a highlight on the top of my cheekbones but my Petticoat has a lot of dark pink swirl in it so sometimes i use that as a blush on its own. 

im excited for the msf's to come out in the BBR collection... im definitly picking up the blonde and the redhead one!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 18, 2008)

Currently I have Petticoat, Gold Deposit and Soft and Gentle. I tend to use Soft and Gentle as a highlighter and Petticoat or Gold Deposit as a cheek color (alone or on top of a blush....both work great) The possibilities are endless..have fun with them!!


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

OK, I have been trying out my petticoat, but I don't think it is for me.  The lighter main pink and the gold looks great, but I believe the "amber" makes it glow kinda weird -- especially in natural light.  I'm using it as a blush/ highlighter.  COuld I just be too fair?


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jetgirl* 

 
_OK, I have been trying out my petticoat, but I don't think it is for me.  The lighter main pink and the gold looks great, but I believe the "amber" makes it glow kinda weird -- especially in natural light.  I'm using it as a blush/ highlighter.  COuld I just be too fair?_

 
Well, it all depends on the amount of each color in your particular pan of Petticoat.  I know it sounds weird, lol.  But they're baked, and some have more of the rosy color and less of the gold, and some have more gold and amber than pink.  Also, the brush you use will make a huge difference.  I use the 187 stippling brush, and it gives you just the right amount of color from the MSF, without it being too harsh.  hth.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 19, 2008)

I use So Ceylon for my cheeks, Petticoat as a highlight and Gold Deposit for contouring, forehead, nose and chin.


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 20, 2008)

I only have one MSF, and its Petticoat _of course_.  I use it for literally everything, I mean it really is an all purpose product.  It will continue to be a staple in my collection, as all as its available.  I use it as a foundation, blush, and contour, its absolutely fabulous!


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Well, it all depends on the amount of each color in your particular pan of Petticoat.  I know it sounds weird, lol.  But they're baked, and some have more of the rosy color and less of the gold, and some have more gold and amber than pink.  Also, the brush you use will make a huge difference.  I use the 187 stippling brush, and it gives you just the right amount of color from the MSF, without it being too harsh.  hth._

 
I'll try it with the 187.  I had tried it with a similar to 187 brush -- because I use my 187 for liquid foundation.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 23, 2008)

I wanted to get MSF for a contour color. I was thinking Medium Deep for my NC 37 in mineralized skinfinished skin tone. Do you think that is good to use? I'm really confused on what to get as a contour. haha! I have petticoat and so ceylon for highlights.


----------



## pianohno (Jan 3, 2009)

The natural MSF in light is my new must-have, I don't know how I've lived without it!


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 3, 2009)

how would one compare the MSF's to BobbiBrown's shimmer Bricks?! I have and love BB Shimmer Brick's and am curious to know if they differ in any way?

I'm planning to get the Brunette or redhead MSF though when it comes out.


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 16, 2009)

i barely have time to out make-up on, or energy...but i love my MSF's

even if i just look at them most of the time

i hope to soon use them more

but i have: stereo rose, light flush, lightscapade, blonde, petticoat, and my MSF natural in medium


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

I wish I had found out about the glory of these before they were d/c'd.

I'd give my left tit for Petticoat, pleasureflush and a few others.


----------



## jenixxx (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess I better do some more reading up on highlighting and contouring because I still don't understand this product that well yet I feel like I am missing something by not owning it.

The colours are beautiful, I just don't 'get it'.


----------



## tracimarie12 (Jun 17, 2009)

More msf's due to come out in the colour craft collection in July. I think there are some new releases and some old ones too.


----------



## eidetica (Aug 2, 2010)

In answer to a lot of questions- there is no best MSF. They come in different colors for different skin tones. One woman's highlighter is another woman's bronzer and another woman's disaster. That's why there are more and more coming out.

Go to the store (counter etc.) bare cheeked and try on, go out in the daylight to look. At $28 USD, I'm kind of peeved at getting talked in to buying Petticoat when it's a too dark bronzer look on me. I found a Porcelain Pink which I hope will be just right on my NC 0 skin- yeah, that pale! And I'd like to try Perfect Topping.

  Skinfinish Natural Light is my can't live without. It's around 100 degrees here in summer and mineral powder is the only base to wear. You can sweat through it- and it just looks better. 

  Then there's Beauty Powders- If you don't find a great MSF they do the same things, just in a more traditional make up formulation.


----------



## Miss Berri (Mar 2, 2011)

Mineralize skin finish natural is my absolute favorite powder. Its looks like your not wearing any makeup at all


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the MSF in Soft and Gently.. and I love it =)


----------



## zewzeq (Mar 18, 2011)

I love MSFs. They are really pretty. I have many of them and I use them as a blush, highlighter or bronzer depending on their color and pigmentation. On the other hand, people who don't like frosty/shimmery/glowy look on their cheeks probably won't like them.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

I am always tempted by MSFs! I have Redhead coming in the mail, and I'm lusting after Light Flush, though I doubt I will stop at two.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there an up to date list of all of the MSFs that have come out? I haven't found one anywhere and I would like to see a list if anyone knows where I can find one, please, let me know. Or we can try and compile a complete list...


----------



## VMA2781 (Jul 15, 2013)

m0rg3nst3rn said:


> Is there an up to date list of all of the MSFs that have come out? I haven't found one anywhere and I would like to see a list if anyone knows where I can find one, please, let me know. Or we can try and compile a complete list...


	Does anyone Have a complete list of MSF's yet? I have 40 as of today, I am trying to figure out which ones i'm missing.


----------

